# Fast Draw Shooting, Fastest Shot .2 Seconds, Timed By Jake



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*With some practice a faster more powerful shot can be obtained but for now .200 is fine for me.
Much appreciated Jake,
Pfshooter / Dgui*

*



*


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Amazing!!! Good going dgui.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Worlds fastest flip shooter! Fantastic! -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Freaky!!!!!


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Dgui, Amazing speed and accuracy!!! You must be the fastest draw in the west....east, north, south and everywhere in between!!!
I think the fasted I can load and shoot is two seconds (and I couldn't even hit anything)....









Jake, and awesome job on the timing! That looked like it would take some work and "know how"!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

That's pretty durn fast, Darrell. Not many predators move that fast, let alone prey species. I think the Mantis Shrimp is about the fastest out there strike wise.
But I've seen a stonefish eat a mantis shrimp and that happened so fast I thought I was mistaken. He was there and then he wasn't. All I saw was the "rock" twitch slightly.
Keep going 'til you have to change your name to dblurr.


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

i think you set the bar so high no one else is even giving fast draw a try. well done

(it's two tenths not two hundreds- but if it was possible you'd be the man to do it)


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> That's pretty durn fast, Darrell. Not many predators move that fast, let alone prey species. I think the Mantis Shrimp is about the fastest out there strike wise.
> But I've seen a stonefish eat a mantis shrimp and that happened so fast I thought I was mistaken. He was there and then he wasn't. All I saw was the "rock" twitch slightly.
> Keep going 'til you have to change your name to dblurr.


good one eh!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

ifix said:


> i think you set the bar so high no one else is even giving fast draw a try. well done
> 
> (it's two tenths not two hundreds- but if it was possible you'd be the man to do it)


*Thanks for pointing this out and now I will have to make a change on the title. .20 the two numbers do occupy the hundredths place but are actually 2 tenths. If I understand this correctly. If this is so I should have already known this.*
*Thank you.*


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

wow darrell that is just insane. good job. that's amazing


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Now Grasshopper ... can you snatch these pebbles from my .... wait till I finish!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

* Instructions*

 
* How To Read A Digital Stopwatch*

1 


Look at the numbers that appear on the stop watch to the left of this step. The first numbers you see on the watch before the ":" are the minutes used. In the case of our included picture, 3 minutes have passed. 
2

Look at the first set of numbers after the ":". Those are the seconds. Our picture shows that 53 seconds have passed. 


3

Look at the last set of smaller number; these are the further numbers to the right. These numbers signify the hundredths of seconds; in this case, 17 hundredths of a second have passed. 
4

Place all of the number together to see your whole time. The stop watch above shows 3 minutes 53 seconds and 17 hundredths of a second. 
5

Check if your stop watch also offers "Laps". In this case, you will typically see each lap or the most current lap displayed along with a "Total Time" option at the bottom of the display. You will read these numbers in the same manner as a regular non-lap stop watch.

*Ok, so after reading this how to read a stop watch then the .20 should be read as 20 hundredths of a second .20 hundredths of a second. I would like to get this right and not make any claims more than that of what it is. *

*What think ye?*



Read more: How to Read a Stop Watch | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_5035773_read-stop-watch.html#ixzz21jqhoLNR


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

dgui said:


> *Ok, so after reading this how to read a stop watch then the .20 should be read as 20 hundredths of a second *


you are right. 

20/100 (20 hundredths) of 1 second -- in fraction it is the same as 2/10 (2 tenths) or even 1/5 (one fifth)

in decimal it would be ".20" (point twenty of a second) which again is the the same as ".2" (point two of a second)


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

ifix said:


> *Ok, so after reading this how to read a stop watch then the .20 should be read as 20 hundredths of a second *


you are right. 

20/100 (20 hundredths) of 1 second -- in fraction it is the same as 2/10 (2 tenths) or even 1/5 (one fifth)

in decimal it would be ".20" (point twenty of a second) which again is the the same as ".2" (point two of a second)
[/quote]

*Clear as a Bell.*
*Thanks,*
*Darrell*


----------

